# Fostering dogs from a shelter



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

It is hard when you have to keep a new foster separated from your resident pets. You'll find a way to provide love and attention to both. I would keep them separate though. The bordatella vaccine does not cover all of the things that can cause kennel cough and you want to keep your own dog safe and healthy. 

Don't worry! You'll do great and I see no indications of a nut case, lol.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You are not a nut case. I have to say that with all my foster pups, none of them have had kennel cough but I do know that some of the other foster parents have had dogs with kennel cough with no problems. One of my dogs did get a mild case of kennel cough and none of the other dogs got it. Never did figure out where he got it. I think having a healthy immune system and the vaccine does help. Here is a article about it that might help and has some stuff to help.
Canine Kennel Cough Treatments Compared
I think if you do wash her, make sure you dry her very well to keep her from getting chilled. I would wipe and wash her nose really well to get rid of the crud to be on the safe side. If she isnt coughing how can they be sure she has kennel cough?


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the responses! This is all so new and a bit overwhelming. I just want to make sure I am doing everything right.



BeauShel said:


> If she isnt coughing how can they be sure she has kennel cough?


All my information is coming from the person who pulled her from the shelter so I only know what she told me, but that is exactly what I have been wondering. It has now been several hours and I still haven't heard her cough once. The only thing I have noticed is that her nose is running. For the most part it is clear, but I did see a little white in at first. Maybe it is just some kind of upper respiratory infection? I tried to research that and it still seems as though it can be contagious though. The shelter gave us an antibiotic to give her. Doxycycline.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would keep them seperated for at least a week minimum. Spend time with each of them throughout the day. She may not feel as well too so keeping her quiet will help. Good luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

[ 
I'm with CFGRR, whenever we pull a dog from a shelter, it goes directly to the Vet Clinic we use, is placed in Quarantine for the required 3-4 days, receives a complete physical exam and is vaccinated prior to being placed in a Foster Home. 

Most of our Foster Homes have dogs/cats-we require they are current on vaccinations and also a Bordatella before a dog is placed in their home.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

I do know all vaccinations are given by the shelter here before the dog is released.

My dog is up to date on all vaccinations including bordatella (which IS required by the rescue), but this situation still makes me a little uncomfortable. I am a big worry wart though, so maybe I am just overreacting.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

wicamnca said:


> I do know all vaccinations are given by the shelter here before the dog is released.
> 
> My dog is up to date on all vaccinations including bordatella (which IS required by the rescue), but this situation still makes me a little uncomfortable. I am a big worry wart though, so maybe I am just overreacting.


 
You are lucky that the shelter gives all vaccinations before it releases a dog. NONE of the shelters CFGRR pulls from gives any shots, does any testing, NOTHING. Most of the shelters have a lot of various diseases running rampant through them too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I do a lot of rescue transport and worry about the same thing. While all my dogs are up on vaccines, Hobbes does not have the greatest lungs, so I worry that a cold or cough could turn very serious with him. I feel much better when coming out of a foster, than a shelter, but I do transport out of the shelters a lot. Like Carolina Mom said, they don't give anything in NC shelters...last two I pulled looked and acted like they were starving to death. I can relate!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> I do a lot of rescue transport and worry about the same thing. While all my dogs are up on vaccines, Hobbes does not have the greatest lungs, so I worry that a cold or cough could turn very serious with him. I feel much better when coming out of a foster, than a shelter, but I do transport out of the shelters a lot. Like Carolina Mom said, they don't give anything in NC shelters...last two I pulled looked and acted like they were starving to death. I can relate!


I do shelter pulls occasionally-after I've picked a dog up and dropped it off, I go home and santinize my car, windows, and the inside of it to protect my guys. Both of my goldens are current on their shots, but I have one that just turned 15 and I always worry that he might pick up something from a dog that I've transported.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I do shelter pulls occasionally-after I've picked a dog up and dropped it off, I go home and santinize my car, windows, and the inside of it to protect my guys. Both of my goldens are current on their shots, but I have one that just turned 15 and I always worry that he might pick up something from a dog that I've transported.


What do you use to sanitize your car?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

First I use LYSOL SPRAY, then I use ODO BAN to clean the windows and interior with-it kills 99% of the germs. I get it from Sam's Club.


----------

